# معلومات عن قارة انتاركتكا



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يوليو 2007)

انتاركتيكا هي قارة تقع في اقصى جنوب الكرة الارضية، وتقع في معظمها داخل الدائرة القطبية ​ 
الجنوبية، تقدر مساحتها 13,2 كيلو متر مربع والتي تكاد تكون خالية من السكان وتشكل قارة ​ 
أنتاركتكا بمجملها المناطق اليابسة من القطب الجنوبي.​ 
تمثل أنتاركتيكا والقطب الجنوبي المكان الابرد على الكرة الأرضية والمغطى بالجليد على مدار ​ 
السنة.​ 
تعتبر أنتاركتيكا موقع هام في حفظ الموارد البحرية الحية على الكرة الأرضية حيث تحتفظ الكثير ​ 
من دول العالم بمراكز للبحث العلمي هناك عاملين على إبقاء المنطقة نظيفة وخالية من التلوث​ 
إلا أن نتيجة لظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري تأثير سيئ على قارة أنتاركتيكا وذلك لاحتمالات ذوبان ​ 
القارة المتجمدة من ارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض والذي سيشكل خطرا عاما كل الأرض والبشرية ​ 
وسيسبب في انهيار مجموعات من الطبقات الثلجية الضخمة في البحر متبعثرة على شكل آلاف ​ 
الجبال الجليدية منذرة الباحثين بالخطر بسبب سرعة تزايد ذلك وهناك معاهدة تعرف بأسم معاهدة ​ 
أنتارتيكا للحفاظ على البيئة في انتاركتيكا.​ 
فمعاهدة أنتاركتيكا تحرم أي إجراءات ذات طبيعة عسكرية في القارة القطبية الجنوبية أو إنشاء ​ 
قواعد عسكرية أو أجراء أي تجارب على الأسلحة في الوقت الذي تسمح فيه لأي فعاليات وبحوث ​ 
سلمية.​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: معلومات عن قارة انتاركتكا*

صور للقارة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: معلومات عن قارة انتاركتكا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: معلومات عن قارة انتاركتكا*

جميله ااوى يا فراشه .........تفتكرى ممكن الاقى حاجه قانون جديد هناك ههههههههههههههه, أصل هنا الدنيا حر ااااااوى ............ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع ده وربنا معاكى .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: معلومات عن قارة انتاركتكا*

ههههههههههههه

مش عارفة طيب اسئلى لو لقيتى قانون قديم او جديد قوليلى اخد معاكى

هههههههههههه

ميرسى حبيبتى على ردك العسل​


----------



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: معلومات عن قارة انتاركتكا*

موضوع جميل .......خصوصا أن الكثيرون ينسون أن هناك قاره اٍسمها ( انتاركتيكا )!!
فقط يتذكرون القطب الشمالي و القطب الجنوبي !!
مره في أحد المسابقات سألت : ما هي أقل القارات سكانا !!
كانت أغلب الأجوبه أمريكا الجنوبيه !!!
و الباقي : أمريكا الشماليه !!!
:a82:
شكرا للموضوع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: معلومات عن قارة انتاركتكا*

انا نفسي اروحها لمدة نص ساعة بس

الدنيا حررررررررررررررررررر

شكرا يا مرمر علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## alhor (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: معلومات عن قارة انتاركتكا*



شكرا على الموضوع والمعلومات يافراشة المدعم بالصور

وكمان بيطلقوا عليهم اى القطبين الشمالى والجنوبى بالحدود البيضاء

:16_14_21: لك 


تحياتى



​


----------



## alhor (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: معلومات عن قارة انتاركتكا*



شكرا على الموضوع المدعم بالصور و المعلومات يافراشة 

وكمان بيطلقوا عليهم اى القطبين الشمالى والجنوبى بالحدود البيضاء

:16_14_21: لك 


تحياتى



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: معلومات عن قارة انتاركتكا*



قلم حر قال:


> موضوع جميل .......خصوصا أن الكثيرون ينسون أن هناك قاره اٍسمها ( انتاركتيكا )!!
> 
> فقط يتذكرون القطب الشمالي و القطب الجنوبي !!
> مره في أحد المسابقات سألت : ما هي أقل القارات سكانا !!
> ...


 
ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميلة فى الموضوع و اتمنى القارة الجميلة دى يتعرف عليها كتير ناس لأنها خسارة تبقى مجهولة أمام الكثيرين 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: معلومات عن قارة انتاركتكا*



Coptic Man قال:


> انا نفسي اروحها لمدة نص ساعة بس
> 
> الدنيا حررررررررررررررررررر
> 
> شكرا يا مرمر علي الموضوع الجميل ده


 
طيب ابقى احجزلى معاك انا و دونا على نفس الطيارة بس احنا ذهاب و عودة بعد 3 شهور كاملين هنرجع على اخر الصيف انا مش فاهمة نص ساعة هتعمل معاك اية :dntknw:

اعد يا ابنى تلات شهور الصيف نتزحلق على الجليد :yahoo:

ميرسى يا مون على العزومة دى :smil12:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: معلومات عن قارة انتاركتكا*



alhor قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع المدعم بالصور و المعلومات يافراشة ​
> وكمان بيطلقوا عليهم اى القطبين الشمالى والجنوبى بالحدود البيضاء​
> :16_14_21: لك ​
> 
> تحياتى​


 
مشكور يا الحر على المعلومة الجديدة 

و ميرسى على الوردة

 الرب يباركك


----------

